# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  أهداف الأهلى وليوباردز بالسوبر الافريقى 2013 مع ملخص المباراة الكامل

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أهداف الأهلى وليوباردز بالسوبر الافريقى 2013 مع ملخص المباراة الكامل

 
اهداف الأهلى وليوباردز فى السوبر الافريقى بتاريخ 2013/2/23
حقق الأهلي انجازا فريدا ونال لقب السوبر الأفريقى للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه بعد الفوز الصعب الذي خرج به مساء السبت علي ليوباردز الكونغولي – بطل كأس الاتحاد الأفريقى – بهدفين مقابل هدف في اللقاء الذي احتضنه استاد برج العرب بالاسكندرية.
thumbnail
وانفرد الأهلى بلقب السوبر الأفريقى الذي ناله من قبل أعوام 2001 2006 و2007 و2009 وأخيرا 2013.
تقدم الأهلى عن طريق رامى ربيعة في الدقيقة 55، ومحمد بركات في الدقيقة 71، وسجل رادوي هدف ليوباردز الوحيد في الدقيقة 78 من زمن المباراة.
جاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوى شوطها الثاني أفضل من الاول، إذ شهد هجمات متبادلة وفرصا ضائعة من الطرفين والأهداف الثلاثة.

الشوط الأول

إنطلقت المباراة بضغط اهلاوى في محاولة للتسجيل مبكرا، وتحرك عبد الله السعيد ورامى ربيعة ومحمد بركات في الجبهة اليمني التي اعتمد عليها الأهلى، بينما كان التهديد الأول قد أتي بعد مرور خمس دقائق عن طريق تصويبة أرضية من السعيد مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن لمرمي ليوباردز.
ولعب دفاع الأهلى بأريحية في الدقائق العشر الأولي، وضاعت أول فرصة محققة للتقدم الأحمر في الدقيقة 11 من تمريرة السعيد التي انفرد علي اثرها أحمد عبد الظاهر وسدد الكرة وقت خروج الحارس ولكن الكرة أخطأت طريق المرمي.
وتصدي جينتاس حارس ليوباردز لفرصة جديدة في الدقيقة 16 من عرضية جميلة للسعيد وصل إليها ربيعة والسيد حمدي متأخرين، ونال بركات البطاقة الحمراء الأولي لتدخله العنيف مع كاليما، ثم بدأ ليوباردز مبادلة الأهلى الهجوم بعد ان نجح في تخطى البداية.
اعتمد ليوباردز علي تحركات الرباعى راجو وايهوى وكنجو وكاليما، ونال تيجورى ليتشا بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 20، وكاد رادوى ينفرد بمرمى الأهلى ولكنه سقط علي حدود منطقة الجزاء في أول خطورة تظهر في نصف ملعب أصحاب الأرض.
وضاعت فرصة جديدة من السيد حمدى الذي لعب عرضية ارضية فى الدقيقة 25 لم تجد المتابع، ثم رأسية من عبد الظاهر في يد جينتاس، وانفراد آخر ضائع من نفس اللاعب، وأبعد الحارس الكونغولي كرة ساقطة من أحمد شديد قناوي كادت تسكن الشباك.
وجاءت لقطة هذا الشوط في الدقيقة 36 عندما استغل اللاعب رادو خطأ قاتلا من وائل جمعة وانفرد ورواغ اكرامي وسدد الكرة التي تهادت وارتطمت بالقائم الأيسر الذي منع هدفا مؤكدا لليوباردز، ثم مرت الدقائق المتبقية بلا جديد واستمرت العشوائية تغلف اداء الأهلي حتي صافرة نهاية هذا الشوط.

الشوط الثاني

انطلق بركات سريعا مع بداية هذا الشوط ومرر كرة عرضية مع الدقيقة الأولي لم تجد من يسكنها الشباك، ثم تقمص ربيعة دور صانع اللعب ووصل علي حدود منقطة الجزاء ووصلت الكرة للسعيد الذي سدد أرضية قوية في يد الحارس.
ورد شريف عبد الفضيل بانطلاقة جديدة من الجبهة اليمني ووصل مشارف منطقة الجزاء وسدد قوية أنقذها جينتاس وارتدت لدفاع ليوباردز الذي تكفل بابعادها.
وأتت الدقيقة 55 وينتهي الاشتباك أخيرا بعدما تلقي ربيعة – أفضل لاعبي الأهلى وأكثرهم مجهودا – كرة علي حدود منطقة الجزاء سددها أرضية زاحفة أخذت طريقها نحو شباك ليوباردز معلنة عن تقدم الأهلى بالهدف الاول.
هدأ الأهلى بعد الهدف ومنح الفرصة لليوباردز للضغط من اجل التعديل وهو ما كاد يتحقق في الدقيقة 65 من انفراد تام لكومبو الذي ضرب خط دفاع الأهلى وتكفل اكرامي بالتصدي له.
ومن أول هجمة للأهلى بعد الهدف، مرر السعيد كرة قاتلة خدع بها دفاع ليوباردز وهجوم الأهلى ومتابعي المباراة أيضا، وضعت بركات وجها لوجه مع جينتاس الذي خرج لملاقاته لكن الكرة كانت قد سكنت الشباك الكونغولية معلنة عن هدف أحمر ثان في الدقيقة 71 من زمن اللقاء.
ولم ييأس لويباردز وواصل مبادلة الأهلى الهجوم، وتحقق له ما أراد في الدقيقة 78 وتمكن رادوي الخطير من تقليص النتيجة بعدما تسلم كرة داخل منطقة الجزاء وسدد من وضعية صعبة كرة أرضية وسط حراسة جمعة سكنت شباك الأهلى ومنحت ليوباردز الامل.
ومنعت العارضة فرصة الهدف الثالث من تسديدة قريبة لمتعب، ومرت الدقائق سريعا وكادت تشهد الدقيقة الاخيرة هدف التعادل من كرة غريبة انفرادية تمكن اكرامي من ابعادها باعجوبة قبل ان ينهي جمعة الخطورة وتعود الكأس للقاهرة.

شاهد الاهداف من الرابط التالى

اهداف لقاء السوبر الافريقى الاهلى وليوباردز
 
 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

